# Just got our puppy



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello, 

After a few months of lurking on this forum i thought it was about time to write a post and what better way than with some puppy pictures  This forum has been invaluable for us while researching and choosing our little girl which we picked up on Saturday. 

We have seriously fallen in love with our ball of fluff aka Poppy and can't believe how well she has settled. She was the last of the litter, so was a little older at 11 weeks. She was brilliant when we picked her up, no crying and just looked out the window and feel asleep until we got her home.

The first night was brilliant, she was left downstairs with the crate door open and had the run of the kitchen from 10pm till 6.30am (when we woke her up). Yesterday she had an eventful day meeting some family members and even a little trip out in the car. The second night she cried for about 30 - 40 mins when we put her to bed. Then not a peep until my partner got up for work. She is such a little character and follows us around and just sleeps by our feet if we are doing something and can't play. Had a few toilets on the newspaper but the majority have been outside so she is already learning. 

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share some pictures of our beautiful Poppy. I've got the week off work until my partner breaks up for school holidays. I need to go food shopping and I'm dreading on leaving (it's only for an hour!) but know I must...for the greater good haha.


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

aw she gorgeous  sounds like she settled really well, lovely pics of your fluffy baby


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's a beauty for sure! Adjusting to her new home very well by the sounds of it. Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My word she is absolutely lovely. I love all the pics but the one of her lying on her back is adorable. The black puppies always seem to have the sweetest dispositions and they seem to lack the fiendish biting of the reds too. Lucky, lucky you.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

:welcome:to the forum
Oh wow how lucky are you! So glad you've just posted these pictures of poppy, they've just bought a happy tear to my eye, she's the image of my Molly at that age right down to the look in her eyes.
Glad she's settled in so well.
Look forward to more lovely pictures of poppy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to you & poppy, she looks adorable & well behaved too!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh she is lovely and like Goosey - I just love your Poppy because she reminds me of my Dot On this forum you never have to worry that your post is too long - we love to hear about each and every dog on here and it is even better if there are photos as well!
Please keep posting with lots more pictures of pretty Poppy.


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

She very cute and as a owner of a red puppy can confirm they like to bite!!! And I have a male which I know learn are a little crazier than females.... Good luck this forum helped loads for me and if you have no children in the house that helps too I've realised too.... The odds are stacked against me getting buddy completely cracked  x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Nothing better than a happy poo baby story and wonderful pictures. Thank you!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, people may accuse us of "colourism" but after four years of reading biting posts on this forum I can confirm that the reds are the worst fiends. I know the other people think we are exagerating but they have not lived through it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Yes, people may accuse us of "colourism" but after four years of reading biting posts on this forum I can confirm that the reds are the worst fiends. I know the other people think we are exagerating but they have not lived through it.


A spanner in the works, Ralph black a total wrecker & biter, 
Ruby red, never bit - except for biting Ralph!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

But Ralph is not jet black and if he could type he'd tell us that Ruby was the worser biter by far!


----------



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you for all the lovely comments. We’ve had Poppy for over a week now and she has settled in extremely well and we’ve absolutely fallen in love. 

She’s a little star at going to bed. The first few nights she cried for about 20 mins but now nothing. We leave her crate door open and let her have the run of the kitchen. We put her to bed about 10.30ish then can leave her until we wake. Usually 6.30 on weekdays and she event slept until 8am last weekend (then we had to wake her!). 

Toilet training is going well…I think! She goes to the toilet outside 80% of the time but the occasional accidents do happen inside. She can go all night without going to the toilet and waits until she is let out in the morning. She is having her last injections tomorrow, so I’m hoping we will be able to take her out on Sunday to see her new doggie friends (both our parents have dogs).


----------



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Goosey said:


> :welcome:to the forum
> Oh wow how lucky are you! So glad you've just posted these pictures of poppy, they've just bought a happy tear to my eye, she's the image of my Molly at that age right down to the look in her eyes.
> Glad she's settled in so well.
> Look forward to more lovely pictures of poppy


I don't suppose you have some pictures of your Molly? Would love to see her when she was a puppy and adult


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Poppy - particularly the crazy eyebrows and little white chin spot (which was one of the reasons that Dot was called Dot, because of that dot of white on her chin - which now is largely invisible as is the trickle of white that she used to have on her chest  )
Dot is not Molly, but your Poppy does remind me of her, although Poppy's muzzle hair grows in a much tidier way than Dot has ever managed!
Dot is in need of a hair cut at the moment - but I'm posting some pics of Dot growing up to give you an idea of how your beautiful Poppy might turn out.
What cross is Poppy?
Dot's mum was a small brown roan English show cocker, Dad a fairly large brown toy poodle. Dot now is about 14" and weighs 9.4 kilos.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

windrider said:


> I don't suppose you have some pictures of your Molly? Would love to see her when she was a puppy and adult


These are just a few of molly as a puppy


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

windrider said:


> I don't suppose you have some pictures of your Molly? Would love to see her when she was a puppy and adult


Excuse the red eye in one of her puppy picture(no it's not the devil in her she's a very good girl) 
Also they're not in any particular order of age, as you can see her hair got a little wild 
Here is Molly now!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Another of Molly recently,but before her well needed hair cut


----------



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Marzi said:


> What cross is Poppy?
> Dot's mum was a small brown roan English show cocker, Dad a fairly large brown toy poodle. Dot now is about 14" and weighs 9.4 kilos.


They are both beautiful girls. Can’t believe how similar they look to our little Poppy 

The mum was a brown miniature poodle and her dad was a black working english cocker. Most of the breeders we saw was usually the other way around (dad was the poodle and mum a cocker). If you catch her in the right light she's got a slight brown tinge to her black

She’s still being fed on Royal Canin, but I was confused as to what size she would be classed at. Reading around Cockapoo’s can be anywhere from 8 kg+ so I stuck to the Mini Junior for adult size dogs upto 10kg. Although I reckon Poppy might be a bit bigger as she’s grown loads in the last 10 days.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Size wise Molly is 15" to the shoulder and weighs 10.9 kg 
As for my Sid he's 14 weeks old 10" and weighs 5.4 kg 
Your poppy is just over 12 weeks isn't she? Do you know her weight?


----------



## windrider (Jul 7, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Size wise Molly is 15" to the shoulder and weighs 10.9 kg
> As for my Sid he's 14 weeks old 10" and weighs 5.4 kg
> Your poppy is just over 12 weeks isn't she? Do you know her weight?


Poppy had her visit to the vets yesterday. Was very brave and had her 3rd vaccination done. Was also Microchipped, she wasn't very happy about that. 

The vet said she was a lovely and a very healthy looking dog and reckons she's going to be a big cockapoo. She weighed 4.7kg so has put on 1.2kg in the last 2 weeks  Vet said she can go out for walks now as the vaccination she had 2 weeks ago covers her and she can go to busier dog areas next week.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

windrider said:


> Poppy had her visit to the vets yesterday. Was very brave and had her 3rd vaccination done. Was also Microchipped, she wasn't very happy about that.
> 
> The vet said she was a lovely and a very healthy looking dog and reckons she's going to be a big cockapoo. She weighed 4.7kg so has put on 1.2kg in the last 2 weeks  Vet said she can go out for walks now as the vaccination she had 2 weeks ago covers her and she can go to busier dog areas next week.


All sounds good, they have growth spurts so she may have times when she slows down.
Molly was very much the same had her vaccination ok,but we had to go back the next day for her microchip.
So much fun when they can get out walking. Enjoy your walks.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Yes, people may accuse us of "colourism" but after four years of reading biting posts on this forum I can confirm that the reds are the worst fiends. I know the other people think we are exagerating but they have not lived through it.



And apricots!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

